# Living in Kallithea, Halkidiki



## Alexandra007 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm Alex, 21 yo girl from Poland. I'm moving to Kallithea, Halkidiki (to work there)and I'm looking for friends in the neighbourhood (to avoid lonliness) So anyone who is interested in a friendship- feel free to write to me


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Alexandra,
I've been to Kalithea, Halkidiki. It's a nice place. You should look through all the threads on this forum to see if there are other expats in your area. I know people post a lot here trying to find other expats to meet up with. I don't know about Kalithea, but maybe there are some expats in the Halkidiki area in general. Looking in the first couple of pages on this forum, the closest thing I see is a thread with people living in Thessaloniki, which I think is about an hour drive from where you are, although I'm not exactly sure how long of a drive it is to Kalithea from Thessaloniki. I'm just taking a wild guess by saying about one hour.

Also, there are many expats living in Athens looking to meet people. Since you are in a tourist area, you may also want to contact them as well, in case they're deciding to vacation in your area this summer.


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

Also, here is a post from a girl your age who lives in Athens http://www.expatforum.com/expats/greece-expat-forum-expats-living-greece/281393-meeting-people-athens.html. Maybe you can send her a private message to get to know her, and to see if she's planning to visit your area anytime this summer. But keep looking through all the threads, you might find some friends in your area. Good luck, and welcome to Greece!


----------

